# 2006 Casita



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I am testing the waters to see what demand(if any) might be out there for a used 17' Casita SD travel trailer. If interested, please see info in classifieds.
Thanks,
Mike
Fulton


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Casita sold*

Please delete this notice. Thanks. Casita sold.


----------

